# Bobcat preheat question



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys,
am renting a new 2010 S330 and just wondering how it preheats when i never see a count down on the keyless dash panel...it has started at 7 degrees but don't know how it preheats,
TIA
steve


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

xtreem3d;941312 said:


> hey guys,
> am renting a new 2010 S330 and just wondering how it preheats when i never see a count down on the keyless dash panel...it has started at 7 degrees but don't know how it preheats,
> TIA
> steve


When the Enter/On button on the "right" panel is pressed, the count down should be displayed on the "left" dipslay panel automatically


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

you mean in the panel that will have the hours on it after it starts, correct? i have only run it at night w/ out the dome light,
steve


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep........it takes just a second or two for it to start the countdown after turning on the power.

I have always liked to let it cycle through 2 countdowns before pressing the start button....seems to have always made my machines start a little easier?..?..


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

When ever it's cold (below 20) I cycle the plugs once, crack the throttle 1/2 open and crank it just a second or 2 to get fresh fuel/air to the cylinders. Then cycle the plugs once more and fire her up (with the throttle back to idle) It has fired up great even at -20 doing this.
Robert


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;941527 said:


> When ever it's cold (below 20) I cycle the plugs once, crack the throttle 1/2 open and crank it just a second or 2 to get fresh fuel/air to the cylinders. Then cycle the plugs once more and fire her up (with the throttle back to idle) It has fired up great even at -20 doing this.
> Robert


I dont have problems starting mine in the winter, but I will try that next time and see how mine starts.......FWIW, I did not mention that part of my cold start procedure was to crack it about 1/3 throttle at most. Allowing the plugs to go 2 rounds & cracking it 1/3 throttle is what a bobcat mechanic suggested to me a long time ago, and it has always worked for me.

P.S. Now that I think about it though, your method is actually how I go about cold weather starting my mini x.....hmmm


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have always done that on all my diesels. Seams to work well for me. I don't know if it's a little harder on the starter bumping it like that but it seams to be better for the motor. 
Robert


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

When I shut down my New Holland, I set the RPM about 1500 to 1700. When I start it, I do not fool with the throttle. When the count down reaches 2 or 1, I turn the key to start the engine. By doing this the glow plug is still glowing red hot and will ignite the fuel in the cylinder.

Cycling the glow plugs one time before it starts, I don't see how that could help. It seem like wear and tear on the glow plugs. If the engine is real cold the heat the glow plugs makes would be lost. The glow plug is there to ignite the fuel, that is why I turn the start key while the count down is going on. The glow plugs in my New Holland get red hot with in seconds.

If your system work keep using it, but I would check the glow plugs before each winter.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The glow plugs do NOT Ignite the fuel. Diesels are compression Fired. The glow plugs warm up the cylinder so that less compression is needed to Fire. Thats why I cycle them twice. The second time they help warm the fresh fuel. Glow plugs Will Ignite starting fluid though lol.
Robert


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

rob_cook2001;942264 said:


> The glow plugs do NOT Ignite the fuel. Diesels are compression Fired. The glow plugs warm up the cylinder so that less compression is needed to Fire. Thats why I cycle them twice. The second time they help warm the fresh fuel. Glow plugs Will Ignite starting fluid though lol.
> Robert


Exactly right. Perfect procedure to follow.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

I really never have a problem starting my bobcat skid steers in the cold.. Once in a while my bobcat 334 mini excavator will give me a problem but for some reason that machines glow plugs cycle twice. My skids dont do that


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya, our bobcats never have a problem, good coldblooded starting machines. I have block heaters on all the s175s as well which helps quite a bit. The only problem is when the fuel gels, but that isnt the machines fault.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ihave to cycle my plugs twice in my s185 bobcat, and it does make a difference. Wont start if I dont some times, When it is really cold, below 0 , I have a timer that I use with it pluged in to block heater,set up in my barn.


----------

